# Sellotape Selfies



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

So apparently this is a thing... has anyone here done one?

Sellotape Selfies

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

I have just one question, why or why would people do that?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Agreed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

The youth of today I tell you...

Some of the images on Google Image search are actually damn funny


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

They are pretty damn funny... still wouldn't do one though.


@devdev I nominate you to be the first ecigssa sellotape selfie 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Yikes, I'm bored, but not that bored.


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Lol! Really?

I don't know if this is a good idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

devdev said:


> The youth of today I tell you...
> 
> Some of the images on Google Image search are actually damn funny


No respectable citizen of Afriville will do THAT


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Hahahahaha

The assumption of me being a respectable citizen may be the flaw in that argument

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No respectable citizen of Afriville will do THAT



Phew... I just read you post in time @Matthee and have put the roll of sticky tape back in my drawer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Clause (f) of subsection 2 of article 33 of the Afriville constitution makes that an offence punishable by a ban to the kraal at New Kandela??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

devdev said:


> Lol! Really?
> 
> I don't know if this is a good idea



Really really  Only if you want to though just thought it would be funny to see what the members of this forum come up with since we have such an awesome bunch of nutters here 



> No respectable citizen of Afriville will do THAT



Hehe as Dev said theres a flaw in that argument  (Kidding)



> Phew... I just read you post in time @@Matthee and have put the roll of sticky tape back in my drawer!



Awww poo! I thought if anyone had the balls to do it it would have been you! heehee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/3/14)




----------

